# Aviator Chronograph



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Just recieved this today frm Roy.

The leather strap it came on is super opened the box and was hit with the smell of

leather one of the best ive seen.saying that ive put it on steel,heres a few pics.




























Cheers Mal


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Great pics of a very nice watch, glad you like it Mal.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Great watch,I had one









Nice pictures too


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great looking Poljot Mal ...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I love these Mal. Glad you're pleased with it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice watch Mal, I do like it on the bracelet. I'm getting a thing for bracelets and not just mesh.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like metal


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I can tell!























Seen it.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Эта Прелрасный Я Очин Здвйдный

It's beautifull I am very envious

Some folk have all the luck









Frank


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Эта Прелрасный Я Очин Здвйдный

It's beautifull I am very envious

Some folk have all the luck









Frank


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

My spellin is crap wever it's English or Russian so before someone tells me so it should have been

Эта Прекрасный

I'm getting obsessed


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Great watch, I have one in pvd, it's one of my favourites.

Stunning photo's they put my efforts to shame!

MIKE..


----------

